# misses thread 2011



## dpoole (Sep 12, 2011)

i will go first doe 20 yds broadside head down feeding .aimed  low behind shoulder. arrow flight was good. only problem was when the arrow got there the deer was gone. amazing how fast they are.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2011)

Uh...umm..........I no speaka too well english


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 12, 2011)

Donny, I see your 20yds and I raise you a doe looking the other way at about 10yds, shot one over and one under when she jumped about 10 ft closer. Going to buy a rifle and some hand grenades. Just shameful


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't like to say the "m" word.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 12, 2011)

Warning shot Poole. Not misses. mIKe


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 12, 2011)

dpoole said:


> i will go first doe 20 yds broadside head down feeding .aimed  low behind shoulder. arrow flight was good. only problem was when the arrow got there the deer was gone. amazing how fast they are.



Say it aint so Donnie...


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 12, 2011)

Been there done that!


----------



## gtgeorge (Sep 12, 2011)

Opening day shot a fawn in the hindquarters at @ 30 yds. Then two more shots at Mamma and and other doe watching the downed fawn. both went over their back. Sunday a pig got a free pass as I judged it at 35-40 yards and was actually 29  another over the back, but hollered all the way home. I will be practicing judging distance and shooting this week and try to stay out of the woods til I get better.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 12, 2011)

Hate that for ya Donnie, you being the Grand Poobah and all. Reckon her having her head down helped her move beyond your effective range? I've read, in several places, to wait until their head is raised, but don't know. What I do know is they be quick and there is no such thang as a gimmie.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 12, 2011)

I`ve never missed.....


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 12, 2011)

I know the "M" word very well from last year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 12, 2011)

gtgeorge said:


> Opening day shot a fawn in the hindquarters at @ 30 yds. Then two more shots at Mamma and and other doe watching the downed fawn. both went over their back. Sunday a pig got a free pass as I judged it at 35-40 yards and was actually 29  another over the back, but hollered all the way home. I will be practicing judging distance and shooting this week and try to stay out of the woods til I get better.



Or, you could just limit your shots to lets say around twenty yards or less...which is more of a realistic range for trad shooters.
If a deer can completely avoid an arrow at twenty yards, give some thought as to what it can do at 30-40...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 12, 2011)

A clean miss is better than a wounded, unrecovered animal every single time. Trust me!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 12, 2011)

Yessir, it makes me feel like an egghead for missing one, I can live with feeling like an egghead. Wounding one makes me feel absolutely terrible,  that's hard to live with.


----------



## Tikki (Sep 12, 2011)

Fair Chase Donnie!  Not everyone gives their prey a warning shot before they take the kill shot!!  

Hopefully there will another chance soon!! Good Luck buddy!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 12, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I`ve never missed.....





getting back on that horse Uncle Donnie!!!!!next time....


----------



## gurn (Sep 12, 2011)

If everybody fessed up ta all their missis it would be ah lot longer thread that the "Gurn Sighting" one was.

That would include the rifle compound and Xbow folks to.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 13, 2011)

RC......You DA Man!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dang, only 3 misses in the entire state. I should have stayed quite and made fun of Donnie..............


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't miss I hit the limb that jumped out in front of my arrow and deflected my arrow.That sounds better than I missed at least to me anyway.


----------



## BBowman (Sep 13, 2011)

Must be in the genes R.C. cause I have never missed either. It's awesome being us.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wellllllll, I REALLY don't like talkin' 'bout this but they say that confession is good for the soul.

Satu5rday afternoon at 4:05 PM I was sitting on my Torges seat overlooking a flat draw in North Georgia hoping to see a bear, which I did. It was HUGE! I'm no expert on guessing a bears weight but I am confident he went 300#'s+. He was 50 yards out heading up the ridge on my right and went out of sight. I had quickly decided I would try to stalk him and stood up to see if I could see him one more time but a large green blow-down blocked most of my view in his direction. I was looking for my stealthiest route when he suddenly appeared behind me at 15 yards and was walking directly towards me. At 12 yards he stopped in the shadows and turned quartering away and despite a little trash between him and I I decided he was as close as I wanted him to be and took the shot. I heard the unmistakable "WHACK" of my arrow hitting wood which I know all too well from shooting 3D courses that Hatchet bow Dan sets up. The bear wasted no time leaving never making a sound. I found my arrow buried under the ground clutter and it was apparent it had veered under the bear. I found one of his tracks and took a picture of it and my hand for size comparison.

Needless to say the miss has haunted me since and it will be one I will never forget. I discovered a stick was hidden in the green trash I was trying to shoot through. Great thing is there was no harm done to the bear.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 13, 2011)

Al..Al..Al.....


----------



## Tikki (Sep 13, 2011)

Say it aint So Al!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2011)

ouch.... lucky bear!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2011)

Ol' pooh dont know how lucky he was!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like a tense few moments, and a great experience Al! Wish you would have got him!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry Buddy


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2011)

Was that one of those "only me and the wash woman know for sure" moments?  Sorry you missed Al but what a thrill!  Looks to be a good one!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chris Horsman said:


> Dang, only 3 misses in the entire state. I should have stayed quite and made fun of Donnie..............



Limey, you've got to shoot to miss and I ain't had a shot yet. I can miss with the best of 'em as I have proven in the past. Maybe the monkey has grown tired of riding on my back...


----------



## SOS (Sep 13, 2011)

Are you guys fly fishing?  Sounds a whole lot like "catch and release!"


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2011)

Dont let me get started!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 13, 2011)

I  believe i got as many misses as robert Carter has kills!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2011)

I shot at a deer once I did`nt get. The arrow was deflected by skeeters...lol and then there is the one I did`nt want to hit and the one Scotty musta "beamed up" as I released the arrow....RC


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Warning shot Poole. Not misses. mIKe



Amen... Gave one a warning shot myself. 12 yds... Straight whiff. She didn't even duck...


----------



## BBowman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've missed so many I really should get a ticket for littering.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I shot at a deer once I did`nt get. The arrow was deflected by skeeters...lol and then there is the one I did`nt want to hit and the one Scotty musta "beamed up" as I released the arrow....RC



That deflection by skeeters must've been at Horse Creek...


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool post Al!!!!!! I'm sure glad that bear didn't wanna eat Marietta BBQ!!!!!! I think when he appeared behind me 15 yds myself mighta become damp....... glad you saw him tho!!!!!
ain't flung an arra at a live thing yet....but I'm a fixin' to this weekend!!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Heck you cant miss if you cant get one close enough to shoot at!


----------



## BAMABUCK (Sep 17, 2011)

*the skeeters did it*

shot just under one yesterday, i swear i saw 10 or 12 skeeters jump on the arrow after it left the bow and weight it down,them things are rough on pigeon this year,bite right thru my clothes


----------



## dpoole (Sep 19, 2011)

get this back to the top so folks dont forget about it


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 19, 2011)

Well we have a new club member. Matt missed a doe last night, It was kinda funny to hear him say " She just ducked" At least he`s shooting when he can and holding off when he`s not sure. I just hope youthful exuberance dosn`t get the better of him and he rush`s a shot


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 19, 2011)

Add me to the list..

Big 6pt, 3.5yr old deer.

15yds, right over the top of his back...


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 26, 2011)

2" Too low yesterday evenin'  Big Doe......


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 26, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Warning shot Poole. Not misses. mIKe



Ok, I fired a warning shot at a bear to stop eating acorns and slowly come down from the tree. Watched the arrow arc into outer space and listened as it clanged against branches of another tree as it came down 100yds away.
As the bear came flying down the tree, I fired a second warning shot 12 feet high and 7 yds away for him to stop. The oak was only slightly wounded as the little bear ran away.

I wasn't wearing a red hat and didn't really want him anyway.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 26, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I wasn't wearing a red hat and didn't really want him anyway.



Then it don't count...


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 26, 2011)

OK I  confess. Had one this evening 2 yds out my effective range..
That means the bottom fell out my arra just before it hit its intended target.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm glad you folks are getting to go,  all of a sudden my kids want me to come see them, they must need money.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 6, 2011)

i see where we have several warning shots that need to be entered here


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Missed*

Well do I need to post twice since I missed the same deer with 2 shots?


----------



## gurn (Oct 6, 2011)

I missed two rabbits. One clean and the other got ah hair cut.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 6, 2011)

21yds, doe, head down eatin.  Shot right over her back.  thankfully a clean miss.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 7, 2011)

two deer,  two days, two misses,too fun!!!!! Ill keep tryin!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 7, 2011)

15 yard shot on a alert doe, very clean miss she was faster than my arrow!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2011)

pig


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 8, 2011)

Grrrrrr! I wish i had a do-over.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 10, 2011)

Add another one for me........

If I keep my pace up, I'm going to take this thread over soon!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Grrrrrr! I wish i had a do-over.



I guess I better open up then about my other miss at your place last weekend


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 11, 2011)

Missed a 6 pt buck at 25 yds last night. Shot right under him.
Obviously the effective range of my equipment is only 18 yds


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 11, 2011)

I forgot , I did miss a bear , bow limb hit either my water bottle or stand.  but it all turned out real good.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 12, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I guess I better open up then about my other miss at your place last weekend



Just post the video for us!


----------



## gurn (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thinkin if Martin got video of ah miss it should count for extra points like the first treerat contest did. Although by the end of season I'm sure I can still beat him. 
Team No Count Yankee Will always beat any of ya Gawga folks in misses.


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok grand total for the year...... 3 Rabbits and one treeeat.


----------



## gurn (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahhhh............change in score,
Add an dang coon ta that. My excuse it was dark. 
Think I'm fixin ta win this year.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 16, 2011)

Bad shot on a doe yesterday morning.  Hopefully she'll be ok.  Going back after them in the morning.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 16, 2011)

Missed the road heading in yesterday morning...had to back-up.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Missed the road heading in yesterday morning...had to back-up.



Man I hate it when that happens...


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 17, 2011)

Last year I shot over 3. They all reacted to sound of bow. Well shot at a Doe at 7 yards yesterday morning and shot under her.


----------



## gurn (Oct 18, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Missed the road heading in yesterday morning...had to back-up.



Barry that dont count. Old folks like us do that all the time!!


----------



## trial&error (Oct 18, 2011)

Do warning shots count?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 20, 2011)

Made a quick hunt this pm on the way home and slipped into some palmettos about 150 yds from my truck next to a fairly heavy trail. Was there around 10 mins and here came a doe, as she got behind a tree at 7 yds I drew and at 6 I shot right under her....Could not believe the gimme shot I had just blown but overall a great short intense hunt....I was on the ground.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 25, 2011)

Just shot fired Warning shot at small doe. AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I hate to be the one to bring this thread back up, 

I missed 3 times on a Tree Rat monday and Missed a Doe at 18-20 yards tonight Shot right over her. 

Long story short, 
after watching her for close to 40 minutes within 30 yards of me in the Tree stand (even Bedded Down 25 yards away from me)  She came out where I had hoped she would eventually be, Well there was a Limb that came out and I got distracted and Didn't pick the small spot Because of the Twig of a limb in my way.

I had a great time none the Less, something about a trad has me hooked I don't even wanna pick up the Gun!


----------



## gurn (Oct 29, 2011)

Chock up another rat miss!! Stupid Rats!! 
I'm gonna tell on Bobby cause he aint here. He pick up his first on an little buck. His old Tomahawk shot one clean over his back. I scolded him and said why didnt you aim at the RC white spot!! He said he did.
I dont wanna talk smack but I think 
Team No Count Yankees are in the lead.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2011)

Well put two down for me! Had a small 6 pt at 15 yards and hit a limb...buck came back at 20 yards but was very alert and ducked and turn at release. Gathered my arrows and back up the tree...


----------



## gtfisherman (Nov 5, 2011)

well I missed a dillo at 10 feet with my Big Jim. shot right over his back. I mean right over... But the good news is he didn't even flinch or budge... Just kept eating. That means my bow is dillo quiet right??


----------



## devolve (Nov 5, 2011)

missed a doe at 12 yards last tuesday. right over her back.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 6, 2011)

Nolan experienced his 1st shot at a deer w his recurve today. it was a lil out his range and shot just under her...


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 18, 2011)

count me in..Had a good string of kills going with the Hill bow..6 in a row untill I rushed a shot this am and didnt push to the spot and the bowstring did that hang up on the finger thing which means I really flubbed it mentally!!!!


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Nov 22, 2011)

Missssssed a goodun. Thats all I got to say bout dat.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 22, 2011)

I got the hat trick.
Missed a small doe at just over 20 yards 2 1/2 weeks ago. She
ducked the arrow.
Missed a good racked deer 1 1/2 weeks ago. I was on the ground, he was broadside, again 20 yards plus. He looked right at me,
I guessed to aim low and he was stupid rutted out. I guessed wrong, He went to the ground gettng out of the way of the arrow.

This past Saturday morning I had a good 8 duck the arrow.
Man, I have got to aim lower. All of these shots went right where
I wanted, just no deer when the arrows arrived.

Exciting times for sure.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I got the hat trick.
> Missed a small doe at just over 20 yards 2 1/2 weeks ago. She
> ducked the arrow.
> Missed a good racked deer 1 1/2 weeks ago. I was on the ground, he was broadside, again 20 yards plus. He looked right at me,
> ...


No doubt you have had an exciting season so far Jeff. Ain't it a hoot despite the misses?!!!! For me a miss with my longbow is more exciting than a kill with a gun so keep at it buddy. At least you can rest in knowing you have proven to be a stealthy predator. Hope you double lung one real soon.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 29, 2011)

Shot one in the leg Sat morn....Old gal never squatted and helped me out. As high as I was and as close as she was I shouldnt have shot her at the RC spot....Should have shot her at the top of the heart...


----------



## gurn (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok this is flat out embrassin 
I had this rabbit that was the dumbest rabbit on the face ah the earth. Only one dumber was me. 
Three misses on one bunny!!!!! Yep thats right three!!! 
I have broken my own miss record. 
Only excuse,,,,,,,,,,, I was freezin my tail off.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2011)

Missed a big hog at 15 yards this morning but she was on a dead run when I shot at her. Guess I didn't lead her enough....but killed the cabbage palm behind her


----------



## NavyDave (Dec 18, 2011)

Do we get a prize for winning on this thread?  In the last 3 days I have missed 4 deer!  I put a feeder and a camera in a little 40 acre plot of land that is about 5 minutes from my house.  I've had a camera and feeder out there all season.  had a few deer on camera, couple of small bucks and a doe and yearling.  I've only sat out there about 3 times and never seen any deer.  Well I moved the feeder and camera closer to road so on days I didn't feel like playing check-in time at the Navy base I could quickly get in and get out.  Well, last Sunday I filled the feeder (4" pvc gravity feeder) and put the camera back out.  Went back out on Thursday to check it.  The cam said "259" pics.  I tried not to get excited cause I have had as many as 400 pics of the wind blowing stuff around before.  Well other than the 4 pics of me.....it was all deer!  One set of 4 does and another pair.  They were there every evening between 5-6, so I kissed the wife goodbye and headed out.  
Day 1 Thursday:  Put my stand in a sweetgum tree at the beginning of the season.  All the leaves have fallen so I'm no very happy.  spike comes out about 5pm.  No real cover anymore so I really didn't have a chance to stand up.  No big deal cause he went around me and never gave me a good shot.  530pm...here they come 1-2-3-4.  Fortunately I like to stand up the last hour/half hour of light for this reason.  I felt naked in the tree and as soon as they got to me they split up.  I was frozen....4 pairs of eyes....doesn't take much to get busted.  Needless to say, instead of waiting for them all to get to the feeder and get comfy, I took the first possible shot at a doe that was about 5 yards from my tree.  I don't even think I came to full draw, don't really remember anything for that matter....next thing I know there are 4 does stomping around and staring at the arrow sticking in the dirt and wondering where it came from.  No chance at a nocking another arrow so I just stood there as still as possible for what seemed like an eternity so I could climb down without spooking them.
Day 2 Friday:  530pm, starting to get dark and I'm still not have all my cover is laying on the ground!  The come out behind me so I was able to stand up without a problem.  Well wouldn't you know, they really had no place to be cause they sure too their sweet time!  The light was fading fast when the first doe got to me.  She was standing in the same spot as the doe the night before.  I'm pretty sure my arrow went into the same hole!  I couldn't believe it!  I tried to immediately self critique while these two bounded off out of bow range but couldn't remember anything!  They milled around and stomped for a bit and circled around to leave they way the does came in the night before....and giving me another shot!  The shot was a little past my comfortable range (little over 20 yards) but perfect broadside.  This time I picked a spot (I think) anchored (pretty sure) and let her fly.  Shoulda aimed at the little white tuff of hair!  Man those deer duck fast!  When I pulled the arrow out of the tree it was right at center body height!  Well those two decided to hang around and bed down right there!!!!  I ended up lobbing a target arrow near them to try and get them to move.  Well that didn't work and I was out of arrows!  I ended up dropping my bow down on the string (since there were no arrows left on it) and bouncing it in the bushes to get them to leave.
Day 3: Tonight:  Spent all day practicing from the roof of my house!  Took my climber in tonight to get in more cover.  Just as I was about to get out of the stand I heard the crunch, crunch.  Only one this time and probably the spike and probably too dark to shoot.  Well the deer came broadside to me and I am ashamed to say I shot at the dark outline of the deer in the woods.  Fortunately I missed.  Call it desperation, whatever, already feel like doodoo for doing it, won't happen again.
It has definitely been a crazy and exciting weekend.  I learned that target panic is a MOTHER.  You still need to practice during the season and don't shoot at ghosts in the dark no matter how desperate you are!!

This has to be a record......


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 18, 2011)

Well today I climbed my tree at 330. 345 I had 5 does come running by me. I stood up and waited. 350 buck comes walking with nose to ground. I give him a doe bleat. He comes straight to me. 10 yards broadside. I draw. He looks up.
I rush shot. He spins. Arrow flies past. Deer 1 me 0

Nice 8 point with messed up rack


----------



## thorsbow (Dec 19, 2011)

It’s late October 2011!  my fourth trip to the US. and my friend and hunting-mentor Timberghost, and it’s two day’s after my first Whitetail deer (a doe). Actually the first game ever, taken with a bow.
Despite Donnie’s remarks that “the woods remember” I chose the same tree, a Persimmons-tree with a fixed stand, maybe I just want to relive the golden moment.
With the cold morning-hunt in mind and not adjusted to the big change in temp. I had too much clothing on. Placed right in the sun and after 4 hours I started to get bored and hungry.
In the middle of one of my too frequent change of position I heard the sound, tip tap, tip tap!! A buck came in and nailed me with he’s eyes.
The bow arm half bent, the weight on the wrong foot and unable to blink or move, we stood there, eyeballing, for what seems to be a long time.
Suddenly he turned around, but half a second later he throws me another glance, after doing that a couple of times he decided to forget me, he turned around a tree and broadsided me at 20 meters while eating grass.
Ok. 20 meters! That’s a serious shot for me and he will probably hear the string, so if I focus on the heart! He will duck right into where my 580gn arrow will be.
Well !  He did not duck, and the arrow past under him with no light between, so he steered his eight points back in the woods again and left me with a great experience .


----------



## gurn (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I gotta say we have had some great misses.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 19, 2011)

gurn said:


> Well I gotta say we have had some great misses.



Yup!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

Shoot fire... I can't even get a chance to miss one these days... Not with a bow anyway...


----------

